# kovachii challenge



## Nova (Sep 1, 2015)

After I've bought a RO water filter I had the confidence to try Phragmipedium kovachii. Bought two seedlings four months ago. They were in Sphagnum an I knew they should to be repotted. I used fine bark, small clay pellets, perlite and a little bit crushed oyster shells. Placed them in a container to stay in a layer of water, mist them every morning and give them a few drops of diluted fertilizer three times every week.

















These pictures were taken yesterday. So far so good..






Behind the container on the left is kovachii 'Pink Sensation', have it for three months now. On the right is another kovachii. A recent acquisition which was offered for a reasonable price, but I do question its authenticity. From what I have observed kovachii makes new shoots when flowering and the leaves are not shiny


----------



## John M (Sep 2, 2015)

Ooops. No photos showing.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 2, 2015)

going well.


----------



## Bjorn (Sep 2, 2015)

no photos?


----------



## Clark (Sep 2, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> going well.



I can't see a thing. Honest.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 2, 2015)

Nova said:


> From what I have observed kovachii makes new shoots when flowering and the leaves are not shiny



Can you please explain what you mean?


----------



## Clark (Sep 2, 2015)

Strange, the pics show on my phone.
I have nothing on laptop.


----------



## Nova (Sep 2, 2015)

I don't know what I did wrong making the pictures not visible to everyone 



gonewild said:


> Can you please explain what you mean?


On pictures I have seen kovachii makes new shoots while flowering. The last one looks very vigorous for a small kovachii. I can be wrong, hope you can tell me I am...


----------



## Nova (Sep 2, 2015)

Clark said:


> Strange, the pics show on my phone.
> I have nothing on laptop.


I can see them on my laptop, phone and desktop at work without logging in


----------



## gonewild (Sep 2, 2015)

Nova said:


> On pictures I have seen kovachii makes new shoots while flowering. The last one looks very vigorous for a small kovachii. I can be wrong, hope you can tell me I am...



 you are in luck because you are wrong. Kovachii will make multiple new growths when it is growing well..... not just while flowering.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2015)

You're right! Those big ones don't look authentic. Send them to me! :evil:


----------



## get (Sep 2, 2015)

gonewild said:


> you are in luck because you are wrong. Kovachii will make multiple new growths when it is growing well..... not just while flowering.



i like to hear that!! for a moment...i´m very ...:clap::clap::clap:

Please nova, keep me updated!


----------



## Bjorn (Sep 2, 2015)

Strange? The pictures appear on my i-pad??


----------



## Nova (Sep 2, 2015)

Stange indeed Bjorn. Oh well, glad you can finally see them.

Glad to know it could be a genuine kovachii, will definitely keep you posted.

And Eric, you're a funny man! oke: :rollhappy:


----------



## John M (Sep 2, 2015)

Still only get little boxes with a red "X" inside; but, I can add my opinion anyway. 

I have kovachii seedlings and they are multigrowth; but, not yet BS. So, in my experience, they will make new growths without needing to be in flower.


----------



## Achamore (Sep 2, 2015)

The multiple growths are almost a feature of kovachii, in my experience. It could easily be genuine.


----------



## troy (Sep 2, 2015)

Chop them up seperately eat as a kovachii salad to see which one tastes the best


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 2, 2015)

I see all the photos. The plants look great! Shiny leaves could be what they were cleaned with.


----------



## abax (Sep 2, 2015)

Well, for once, I can see all the photos just fine and they
make me want to buy a couple.


----------



## Nova (Sep 3, 2015)

Allright, so multiple growth is common with kovachii even with young plants, that's a relief.



SlipperFan said:


> I see all the photos. The plants look great! Shiny leaves could be what they were cleaned with.



They have not been cleaned. I believe Kovachii leaves are shiny by nature. I was least concerned by the dull leaves, I thought it could be a cultural thing. It came potted in bark, I repotted in akadama, fine bark, pumice and a bit crushed oyster shells. Should make it more happy.



troy said:


> Chop them up seperately eat as a kovachii salad to see which one tastes the best



That would be an expensive salad! :crazy:


----------



## Bjorn (Sep 3, 2015)

Back on my PC (with a firewall) the pics are gone. Might have to do with the firewall?
regarding kovachii, they tend to grow small sideshoots when yourng, but these rarely get big. Then when they get bigger the growth pattern changes and the sideshoots emerge from behind the biggest leaves. At least that is what happens at my place:rollhappy:
Kovachii has proven relatively easy for me once I realised that they are not warm growing. Temperatures may (shaould) get quite chilly to make them prosper. 10-25C.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 3, 2015)

I don't see the pics either!!!! What John described!! Jean


----------



## Nova (Sep 3, 2015)

Sorry guys, it's a mistery to me why some of you can's see the pictures. 
I did nothing odd, placed them from ImageShack via the "inset image" button on the message toolbar. Here are the links:

http://imageshack.com/i/exqmyNlSj
http://imageshack.com/i/f0erRs8Tj
http://imageshack.com/i/exY3iqZMj
http://imageshack.com/i/ipqRHu0Cj
http://imageshack.com/i/exFAaR44j



Bjorn said:


> Kovachii has proven relatively easy for me once I realised that they are not warm growing. Temperatures may (shaould) get quite chilly to make them prosper. 10-25C.



They are in the living room now, I have already allocated some space in my unheated kitchen. It will be pleasantly cool for them in wintertime.


----------



## Bjorn (Sep 3, 2015)

You should use a different link labelled as "Forum" eg Your first one has this one
:)http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/537/qmyNlS.jpg
Without the smiley of course. Had to insert it not to get the picture instead of the text.


----------



## Nova (Sep 3, 2015)

Aha, thank you Bjorn!
I'm also totaly new to ImageShack 
So this overall picture should be visible to everyone:


----------



## Bjorn (Sep 3, 2015)

It is visible to me at least!


----------



## John M (Sep 3, 2015)

And me too! To my eye, there's no reason why they could not be kovachii. They look just like my plants.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 3, 2015)

Good luck with them!!!! 

I killed at least 4 that size before getting a grown-up that does well, ok but no flowers yet!! 

Jean


----------



## Kostas (Sep 9, 2015)

Looking great Nova!!! 

What % of akadama did you use in their mix and how much from the rest of the materials? Does it seem to like the mix so far?


----------



## Nova (Sep 9, 2015)

Thank you!
I have used 1:1:1 akadama, pumice and fine bark and a bit crushed oyster shells. The seedlings are in 1:1:1 fine grade clay pebbles, perlite, fine bark and some smaller grade oyster shells. In both cases there's 1/3 organic and 2/3 inorganic in the mixture. I just started using akadama for kovachii after some success with Paphiopedilum helenae. Akadama is softer than the baked clay pebbles (a kind of cohesive sandy structure) and breaks down after some time. I'm sure the plant will like it.


----------



## Kostas (Sep 9, 2015)

Thank you very very much for your detailed reply and information, very helpful!
Does akadama break down with time or only by friction?

I wish the best to your kovachii and good fast growth!


----------



## Nova (Jun 25, 2016)

Time for an update. Noticed Image Shack has changed their policy and made my pictures invisible now.
Trying to share the old pictures using Flickr, hope everybody can see them.

*Bought these seedlings 30 April 2015*
















*
After 4 months there was progression, picture taken 1 September 2015.*






*On the back left side kovachii 'Grade' x self and on the right another kovachii*


----------



## Nova (Jun 25, 2016)

Today plants are still happy, so am I :rollhappy:


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 25, 2016)

slow and steady...


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 25, 2016)

Seems the moss are happy. Did they grow on their own or did you introduce them? Some people think they help.


----------



## Nova (Jun 26, 2016)

The moss grew on their own due to spraying every morning, don't know why they don't grow in the big pots. I do like the natural look they give and If the moss help in any way it would be a bonus.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 27, 2016)

Finally!  Looking good.


----------

